# 2 Towerkühler verbinden?



## Balko29 (16. April 2011)

*2 Towerkühler verbinden?*

Mache mir jetzt schon seit Tagen Gedanken( just for Fun) ob man die Külleistung verbessern kann, indem man an den Towerkühler der im Gehäuse ist sagen wir mal 1bis2 Kupferrohre anbringt und diese mit einem anderen Towerkühler der außerhalb des Gehäuses ist verbindet z.B zusammen Schweißt) und An den außenstehenden Kühler dann mit 2-3 Lüfter bestückt. Würde die Prozzi Temps dadurch besser werden? Ist nur mal sone Überlegung.
Thx


----------



## Lan_Party (16. April 2011)

Ich denke nicht da der weg der die wärme Leitung muss zu lang ist. Man könnte genauso einen Kupferblock auf die cpu hauen.  Ist so meine Theorie ob es so ist weiß ich net.


----------



## Kaktus (16. April 2011)

*AW: 2 Towerkühler verbinden?*

Das macht keinen Sinn. Du brauchst Heatpipes.... bitte das nicht mit einer Kupferröhre verwechseln. Heatpipes sind nicht einfach nur geschlossene Röhren in denen Luft drin ist. Das ist wesentlich komplexer 

Dann müsstest du die Heatpipes direkt am Kühlerboden anbringen. Einfach nur irgendwo dran löten, funktioniert rein überhaupt nicht. Außerdem ist bei dieser Länge, fraglich ob der Wrmetransport noch gut funktioniert. Ich bezweifle es sehr stark. Dazu kühlt sich die Röhre zu stark ab und Heatpipes funktionieren bei Hitze besser. Anders gesagt, Idee gut..... fehlendes Grundwissen.... Erfolg auf praktikable und Sinnvolle Umsetzung... aussichtslos


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (16. April 2011)

*AW: 2 Towerkühler verbinden?*

Eigentlich ist in den Heatpipes ne Flüssigkeit...jedenfalls früher.


----------



## Balko29 (16. April 2011)

War nur son Gedanke.


----------



## Keygen (16. April 2011)

*AW: 2 Towerkühler verbinden?*

kannst den zweiten kühlblock ja neben dem anderen bauen, nicht übereinander, dann sollte der weg nicht so lang sein


----------



## Ossiracer (16. April 2011)

*AW: 2 Towerkühler verbinden?*

Theoretisch ist das sogar möglich, jedoch brauchst du ein anderes Transportmedium beziehungsweise einen Kreislauf, in dem das Transportmedium zirkuliert.


----------



## klefreak (16. April 2011)

*AW: 2 Towerkühler verbinden?*



Ossiracer schrieb:


> Theoretisch ist das sogar möglich, jedoch brauchst du ein anderes Transportmedium beziehungsweise einen Kreislauf, in dem das Transportmedium zirkuliert.


 
und dann ist man recht schnell bei einer handelsüblichen Wasserkühlung


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. April 2011)

*AW: 2 Towerkühler verbinden?*

Jepp da kann man gleich eine Wasserkühlung bauen. Ein Kühler soll ja die Temperatur schnell an die Umgebung abgeben, was bei der Wegstrecke und einem nur mit Luft gefüllten Rohr nicht möglich ist, die Verbindung müßte ja quasi am Kühlerboden erfolgen und ohne Transportmedium eher sinnfrei.


----------



## Scorpio78 (16. April 2011)

*AW: 2 Towerkühler verbinden?*

Sinnfrei, da die Wärme nicht wirklich abgeleitet wird, da dem Kupferrohr ein Transportmedium zum Wärmetausch fehlen würde (in Heatpipes meisst destiliertes Wasser).
Aber die Idee mit dem Kupferblock finge ich lustig. Vieleicht wahlweise nen Topf mit Wasser auf die CPU stellen  @ LAN_Party


----------



## klefreak (16. April 2011)

*AW: 2 Towerkühler verbinden?*



Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Sinnfrei, da die Wärme nicht wirklich abgeleitet wird, da dem Kupferrohr ein Transportmedium zum Wärmetausch fehlen würde (in Heatpipes meisst destiliertes Wasser).
> Aber die Idee mit dem Kupferblock finge ich lustig. Vieleicht wahlweise nen Topf mit Wasser auf die CPU stellen  @ LAN_Party


 
Wärmerohr - Heatpipe  infos auf Wikipedia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keygen (16. April 2011)

*AW: 2 Towerkühler verbinden?*

dann macht man draus eine hybrid kühlung, also eine wakü und zugleich eine lukü


----------



## Kaktus (16. April 2011)

*AW: 2 Towerkühler verbinden?*

Jede Wakü ist ein Hybride  Das Wasser dient nur dazu die Wärme schnell aufzunehmen und weg zu transportieren um die Wärme dann großflächig in den Radiatoren abzugeben welche durch Lüfter gekühlt werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. April 2011)

*AW: 2 Towerkühler verbinden?*

Ich glaube, er meinte eine Kombination aus Wakü und Luftkühlungselementen direkt am Kühlkörper. (Was aufgrund der Abfuhrleistung des Wassers aber sinnlos ist)


----------



## Lan_Party (17. April 2011)

@ scorpio78 
Da könnte man ja noch Löcher bohren und an einen radi anschließen.  Versuchen kann man es ja.


----------



## Keygen (17. April 2011)

*AW: 2 Towerkühler verbinden?*

das meinte ich eben, kupferrohre die als heatpipes nutzbar sind, damit man im wakü modus, einfach die zwei schläuche von der externen wakü anschliesst und wenn man lan party oder sowas macht, dass man einfach wieder rausstecken kann und es dann im normalen lukü system arbeiten lässt, die idee wollte ich immer schon mal machen, aber ich kann nicht so zu bauen :S


----------



## Lan_Party (17. April 2011)

Hmm man könnte eine Kupferblock draufhauen und dann Heatpipes draufhauen diese Bündeln und dann mit einer Wakü verbinden.


----------



## Scorpio78 (17. April 2011)

*AW: 2 Towerkühler verbinden?*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> @ scorpio78
> Da könnte man ja noch Löcher bohren und an einen radi anschließen.  Versuchen kann man es ja.


 
Hmmm, Du bringst mich da auf eine Idee..


----------



## Lan_Party (17. April 2011)

Scorpio78 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm, Du bringst mich da auf eine Idee..



Freut mich.  Ich meine das so das am Block an jeder Seite so 6 Heatpipes kommen diese dann bündelt und an eine Wakü anschließt. So kann man denn Kühler als passiven lufi oder aktive Wakü betreiben. Würde doch auch mit Stickstoff gehen oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. April 2011)

*AW: 2 Towerkühler verbinden?*



Keygen schrieb:


> das meinte ich eben, kupferrohre die als heatpipes nutzbar sind, damit man im wakü modus, einfach die zwei schläuche von der externen wakü anschliesst und wenn man lan party oder sowas macht, dass man einfach wieder rausstecken kann und es dann im normalen lukü system arbeiten lässt, die idee wollte ich immer schon mal machen, aber ich kann nicht so zu bauen :S


 
Klingt nach einer sinnlos aufwendigen und weniger leistungsfähigen Alternative zu einer internen Wakü mit externem Zusatzradiator.


----------



## Keygen (17. April 2011)

*AW: 2 Towerkühler verbinden?*

klingt nach einer person die keine denkleistung hat udn deswegen den sinn nicht erkennt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. April 2011)

*AW: 2 Towerkühler verbinden?*

Wenn du deine Zeit nicht mit Beleidigungen, sondern mit Erläuterungen verbringen würdest, würden deine Posts deutlich mehr zum Thread beitragen


----------



## Scorpio78 (17. April 2011)

*AW: 2 Towerkühler verbinden?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Klingt nach einer sinnlos aufwendigen und weniger leistungsfähigen Alternative zu einer internen Wakü mit externem Zusatzradiator.


 
Natürlich. sind ja alle schon weit ab von realistischt.
Alternativ einfach mal nen paar Eiswürfen in den Ausgleichsbehälter!! 
Der soll ja auch nicht leben wie ein Hund 

P.S.: Bitte die Eiswürfelidee nicht umsetzen. Es könnte sich Kondenswasser an den Kühlelementen bilden, welches dann einen Kurzschluss verursachen könnte!!!


----------



## Obihamster (17. April 2011)

*AW: 2 Towerkühler verbinden?*



Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Sinnfrei, da die Wärme nicht wirklich abgeleitet wird, da dem Kupferrohr ein Transportmedium zum Wärmetausch fehlen würde (in Heatpipes meisst destiliertes Wasser).
> Aber die Idee mit dem Kupferblock finge ich lustig. Vieleicht wahlweise nen Topf mit Wasser auf die CPU stellen  @ LAN_Party


 

Absolut köstlich  

und als ergänzung könnte man dann noch ein paar Bockwürstchen in dem Topf erwärmen und hätte noch ne prima Verpflegung für die LAN-Party 

Edit:  ne Kaffeekanne wäre vieleicht auch ne möglichkeit, bleibt er immer schön warm 

Also ich denke mit ner Wasserkühlung wärst du besser bedient : z.b. ne H70  da hast du das selbe prinzip und kannst auch nen 120 mm lüfter davor und dahinter hängen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (18. April 2011)

*AW: 2 Towerkühler verbinden?*



Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Natürlich. sind ja alle schon weit ab von realistischt.
> Alternativ einfach mal nen paar Eiswürfen in den Ausgleichsbehälter!!
> Der soll ja auch nicht leben wie ein Hund
> 
> P.S.: Bitte die Eiswürfelidee nicht umsetzen. Es könnte sich Kondenswasser an den Kühlelementen bilden, welches dann einen Kurzschluss verursachen könnte!!!


 
Der war gut LOL

Naja so ein, zwei Eiswürfel in dein externen AGB sollten da nicht viel machen oder? Das wasser wird ja nur etwas abgekühlt, so ein hohes deltaK wird da nicht sein...
Werd ich vielleicht mal die Tage testen wenn ich nichts besseres zu tun habe


----------



## Scorpio78 (19. April 2011)

*AW: 2 Towerkühler verbinden?*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Naja so ein, zwei Eiswürfel in dein externen AGB sollten da nicht viel machen oder? Das wasser wird ja nur etwas abgekühlt, so ein hohes deltaK wird da nicht sein...
> Werd ich vielleicht mal die Tage testen wenn ich nichts besseres zu tun habe


 
Des Teufels nackter Wahnsinn 

Ja, eigentlich sollte es nicht wirklich was bringen, es sei den, man macht den AGB voll


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (26. April 2011)

Du könntest höchtens versuchen deinen anderen kühler auf die northbridge zu Schnallen, falls es dir ums ocen geht.


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: 2 Towerkühler verbinden?*

Prinzipiell möglich und es würde auch was bringen, nur steht der Preis dann in keinem Verhältnis zum Nutzen. Wenn es einen Standardkühler gibt der deinen Ansprüchen entspricht dann hol den... das kommt günstiger. Selbst wenn er aus der Preisregion 60€+ kommt. Die Heatpipes sind nicht günstig (6-9 € pro Stück) und davon brauchst du mehrere. Dazu kommt dann noch das Kupfer für die Adapter (+ Verarbeitung) und zum Schluss natürlich noch ein Kühlkörper.

Bis zu 100 Watt Passiv sollen mit dem "Nofen CR100a" gehen. Gibts schon in GB für ca 80 Euro.


----------



## r|sen_ (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: 2 Towerkühler verbinden?*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Der war gut LOL
> 
> Naja so ein, zwei Eiswürfel in dein externen AGB sollten da nicht viel machen oder? Das wasser wird ja nur etwas abgekühlt, so ein hohes deltaK wird da nicht sein...
> Werd ich vielleicht mal die Tage testen wenn ich nichts besseres zu tun habe


 
Was meinst Du, wie lange die Eiswürfel in dem sagen wir mal 34° warmen Wasser bestehen würden...?


----------



## Icz3ron3 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: 2 Towerkühler verbinden?*

dann kann er auch gleich kühlakkus auf m radiator legen und die kälte von den lüftern ansaugen lassen.
wie oft müsste man die akkus eigentlich wechseln  bei den jetzigen temps draussen um gute kühlung zu erziehlen, vieleicht hat ja jemand lange weile


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: 2 Towerkühler verbinden?*

Um gute Kühlung zu erzielen müsste man vor allem extrem viele verwenden, weil sie so wenig Oberfläche haben - dafür dürften sie sicherlich etwas länger halten. Denke nicht, dass die beschleunigte Luftbewegung das Auftauen um mehr als 20-30% beschleunigt und normal halten die ja durchaus ne Stunde oder länger offenliegend.


----------



## watercooled (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: 2 Towerkühler verbinden?*

Also das mit den Kühlakkus gefällt mir  Hat das mal jemand probiert?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: 2 Towerkühler verbinden?*

Nicht in größerem/erfolgreichen Maßstab. Eiswürfel oder Trockeneis auf Radiator oder im AGB nimmt häufiger mal jemand zum experimentieren, wenn er sowieso schon eine Wakü aufgebaut hat. (aber afaik durchweg mit erneuchternden Ergebnissen - der Hauptaufwand bei den ersten Extremkühlen ist nunmal nicht die Kühlleistung, sondern vor allem die Isolierung. Und die wird immer fällig, wenn man weiter unter Raumtemperatur will, als eine Bong ermöglicht - und bei einer Wakü ist sie extrem aufwändig. Da ist n Pot einfach die bessere Lösung in jeder Hinsicht.)


----------

